# first spawn in along time BEPK



## crazzybetta (Jun 10, 2014)

hello everyone it has been a long time but I'm back in to breeding bettas and here is my first spawn  baby are one week old now pic took when Baby's where 4 days old


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Aww very cute! Would love to see more photos!


----------

